# Aquaracer 41 vs 43mm fit



## goons (Sep 20, 2017)

I didn't want to flood the aquaracer thread with all my questions so I'm posting a new thread on the size. 

I went to try them out earlier today. I thought the 41 (40.5)mm would be a nice fit and it was but for some reason it felt smaller than it was. The 43mm felt way too big on my 7'' wrist. 

I don't know if it's because of the shape of the watch or if it's because the watch is a little thick or chunky looking but I'm wondering if anyone has had the same problem. I thought maybe it was the ratio of the bezel to the watch face but it (the bezel) really isn't that thick. Maybe it was just because I had them side by side one looked too big and the other too small.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got a 41mm WAK2110. 6.75 wrist. Nice fit. Anything bigger would look too big IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's such a personal question. I had the 41 for a while, but I found it too big and uncomfortable so I sold it. For me if a watch is smaller it stays comfortable all day and I don't see the point in having a watch that I have to take off and put on my desk while at work because it hurts my wrist. Many others here love big watches and say they wont go under 42. For me, "felt smaller" sounds great in relation to watches.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I have the 41mm Aquaracer WAY211A in steel and also the 43mm Black Aquaracer WAJ2180 which is light titanium and I have on the Bay at the moment (not sure I really want to part with it though). I have a 7" wrist and I'm 6-02. I really don't prefer one over the other in terms of size. The 43mm all-black doesn't seem bigger than the 41mm though it might be because it's all black. I have older tags with slimmer cases that are 38-40mm and I like them a lot as well. Not too small. Not sure I could pull off anything smaller than 38 or larger than 43. 41 is great for me.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

I wore a Classic 2000 for almost 20 years and it's 37 mm (without the crown). I guess I got use to wearing what would be a "mid size" by today's standards. A couple of years ago, I purchased a TAG F1 chronograph (42 mm) and I thought I'd love the larger size. It's fine, but I think I prefer a smaller size. I was also interested in an Aquaracer and tried on both the 41 mm and 43 mm versions. The sales fellow insisted I would love the 43 mm much more, but it just felt too large on my wrist. Sometime later, my dad gifted me his Omega SMP which is 41 mm which is my daily wear. I think 41 mm is perfect for my 6.75 inch wrist, and I wouldn't want to go any larger.

Fast forward to this year - I was looking for a nice "beater" watch to take on fishing trips. I had it down to the Seiko SKX 007 (42 mm) or 013 (38 mm) and went with the latter. It's the perfect size and I almost like wearing as much as my Omega! I was worried it would look too small, but it really doesn't.

Anyway, only you can decide what works best on your wrist. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Which exactly Aquaracer are we talking about? The ceramic calibre 5?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I think this one.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Or a more Classical WAK2110 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

The WAK2110 and the WAY211A look amazing. Top quality for sure.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

WAK2110 for me too!


----------



## vndnguyen (Sep 24, 2017)

pas1976 said:


> I have the 41mm Aquaracer WAY211A in steel and also the 43mm Black Aquaracer WAJ2180 which is light titanium and I have on the Bay at the moment (not sure I really want to part with it though). I have a 7" wrist and I'm 6-02. I really don't prefer one over the other in terms of size. The 43mm all-black doesn't seem bigger than the 41mm though it might be because it's all black. I have older tags with slimmer cases that are 38-40mm and I like them a lot as well. Not too small. Not sure I could pull off anything smaller than 38 or larger than 43. 41 is great for me.


So does the 43mm Black Aquaracer WAJ2180 fit for your wrist ?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

So does the 43mm Black Aquaracer WAJ2180 fit for your wrist ?[/QUOTE]

The black 43mm case sure does.


----------



## vndnguyen (Sep 24, 2017)

pas1976 said:


> The black 43mm case sure does.


I want to get the Aquaracer CAY211B with the same size 43mm but I wonder if it too big for my wrist.
My wrist is 6.5" (16.5cm) but I currently wear Casio Edifice with 44mm case.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I want to get the Aquaracer CAY211B with the same size 43mm but I wonder if it too big for my wrist.
My wrist is 6.5" (16.5cm) but I currently wear Casio Edifice with 44mm case.[/QUOTE]

I'd try one on before buying. I'm tall and my wrist is 7".


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

pas1976 said:


> So does the 43mm Black Aquaracer WAJ2180 fit for your wrist ?


The black 43mm case sure does.[/QUOTE]

Here's mine on my 7" wrist, it fits well and due to the titanium it's very light.


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

Definitely would go witht he smaller size at 41mm. It wears very well and is much classier than a large as hell 43.


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's my WAJ2118 43MM on a 6.7 inch wrist. I think with your wrist size 43mm would be a better fit. Just my personal opinion.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Agree. 43 will look good. But 41 will look better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

My 43mm fits me very well. I have an 8.25" wrist. I would recommend a 41mm to you.

20170827_194753 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

43" black case on 7" wrist. If my wrist was under 7" I would go with the 41. Try them both on though.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi guys! I am considering an Aquaracer 41mm vs 43mm myself and even though I kinda reserved a 43mm already, still thinking if it might be too big for daily and formal wear. I'm a tall guy with 7 1/2 wrist. I attach a photo of my 43mm Formula 1 on my wrist and a Seiko Presage at 41.8mm, although the presage feels like almost no lugs. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

asdassandrej said:


> Hi guys! I am considering an Aquaracer 41mm vs 43mm myself and even though I kinda reserved a 43mm already, still thinking if it might be too big for daily and formal wear. I'm a tall guy with 7 1/2 wrist. I attach a photo of my 43mm Formula 1 on my wrist and a Seiko Presage at 41.8mm, although the presage feels like almost no lugs. What do you think? Thanks


Both look great on you.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

fish70 said:


> Both look great on you.


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes, I'd go for a 41mm too. Same wrist size here.


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

My wrist is about 18,5 cm and I HAD a 43mm Aquaracer and NOW have a 41mm Aquaracer..... 41mm is definitly better!! At first you might think the watch is too small... but after a day or so, you´ll find out it is perfekt! At least for me


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

The Aquaracer wears smaller because of the short lug size. I actually really like it as you can pull off larger size watches that way. If you are hesitant,a and feels smaller, get the 43mm, will feel more like wearing a 42mm.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

My wrist is just under 7" and the 41mm looks and feels fine


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I think a lot of this has to do with your body type in addition to just wrist size. I am 5'9" and 220 pounds, muscular build. My wrist is just under 7", but 41mm watches usually look too small on me (in my opinion) and I tend to like the look of 43mm+. Maybe chunky watches look better on a chunky guy? If I weighed 40 pounds less, maybe the 41mm would look better. Slimmer watches just don't seem to suit me because, let's face it, I'm just not really a slim dude.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I picked up a wan2110, they claim it is 41mm but it is closer to 41.5mm at the bezel while even bigger at the case. Oddly this fits more like a slim 41mm. I have a 7.5" wrist and it actually sits very nicely. 

I attribute the slimmer fit to two things, first the height is right at 12mm so it sits flatter than most 300m divers that are near 13mm + and second the lugs are shorter than most divers in general so it doesn't extend past the wrist like most do so it appears to have a smaller footprint. 

The wan2110 combines the right proportions to put a bigger more legible dial in a perceptibly smaller watch.
This is becoming my fast favorite and I have had virtually every nice diver out there including sub and seamaster. 

As far as fit and finish I put it right next to the seamaster with points off the seamaster for the smooth bezel design which is hard to use, the tag bezel works so much better. The band is done very well and links use the same pin/tube style as seamaster. End links are solid and fit snug, better than seamaster in my opinion. Dial and hands are as good as any.


----------



## Nefarious- (Oct 23, 2012)

As others have said: depends


----------



## bounce75 (Jan 17, 2020)

I find anything from 40mm to 44mm fit my 6.75mm wrist quite well, anything less I think looks too small on me. My Aquaracer is 44mm & looks ok to me, I am 6' 1" & 14 stone.


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Luwe said:


> My wrist is about 18,5 cm and I HAD a 43mm Aquaracer and NOW have a 41mm Aquaracer..... 41mm is definitly better!! At first you might think the watch is too small... but after a day or so, you´ll find out it is perfekt! At least for me


Can you post wrist shots of your 41 mm Aquaracer? I have a 7.25 inch wrist similar to yours, I can pull off a 43 mm watch but nowadays, feels it is too big. I have the chronograph Aquaracer CAY2112 which is around 16 mm thick and it appears too chunky. I feel that the 43 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer would be too big and chunky looking too. Right now, I am leaning towards a 41 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer. Thanks.


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone with a wrist size between 7 to 7.5 inches with experience on wearing a 43 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer and a 41 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer especially the blue ones on a bracelet. If it's the black dial you have tried on, that 's okay too. I have been back and forth on these two. Initially I felt the 43 mm on my 7.25 inch wrist is the right one and that the 41 mm is too small but now, I feel that the 41 mm would be just right and that the 43 mm would now be too big on my wrist.


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

beybibap said:


> Anyone with a wrist size between 7 to 7.5 inches with experience on wearing a 43 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer and a 41 mm ceramic bezel Aquaracer especially the blue ones on a bracelet. If it's the black dial you have tried on, that 's okay too. I have been back and forth on these two. Initially I felt the 43 mm on my 7.25 inch wrist is the right one and that the 41 mm is too small but now, I feel that the 41 mm would be just right and that the 43 mm would now be too big on my wrist.


On a bracelet my Aquaracer CAY 2112 appears big and heavy overall. I tried it on a rubber NATO, nylon NATOs and even on an aftermarket Silicone strap, the problem is it is top heavy on these straps. I tried to fit this rubber strap with curved ends intended for the skx, and actually used the curved spring bars ( I used the 2 mm thick ones intended to fit my 5kx) and, hey it fits well. I suggest going with 1.8 or 1.5 mm thick curved 22 mm spring bars and it may fit more " flexibly" since the 2 mm ones are very snug in the rubber band end link holes. 
Now the 43 mm on this rubber strap does not appear that large compared to when I had it on the bracelet.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Luwe said:


> My wrist is about 18,5 cm and I HAD a 43mm Aquaracer and NOW have a 41mm Aquaracer..... 41mm is definitly better!! At first you might think the watch is too small... but after a day or so, you´ll find out it is perfekt! At least for me


Hey Luwe, thanks for the feedback.

I got myself in similar position. I had a 43 mm Aquaracer (photo bellow), and it fit my 18.25 cm wrist really nicely. But it felt chunky and heavy for a daily wear. On the other side, the 41mm with Blue Ceramic I tried felt really small, like a 40 mm. I am considering the WBD2112 now and was wondering if you have some advice or info on the model, as I see some are mentioned as 40.5mm and others as 41.5mm.

Thanks










My wrist with a 43mm.


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

Can´t say 40,5 or 41,5..... but since I have never heard of 41,5 (only the Carrera) would I say it is 40,5....


----------



## 67ViP (Nov 20, 2017)

*43mm Aquaracer GMT on Phenomenato Bond HD...my wrist is a shade over 7.5 inches*


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Or a more Classical WAK2110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch and strap combo is superb ?


----------



## camper4 (Jul 31, 2013)

41mm all the way!


----------

